# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  Restore يك بك آپ از بانك تهيه شده با sqlserver2000 در sqlserver2008

## armm1388

بانكي را قبلا در sqlserver2000 داشته ام و بك آپي از آن گرفته ام .
مي خواهم آنرا در كامپيوترهاي ديگر restore كنم . در sqlserver2000 آن كامپيوترها انجام مي شود ولي در sqlserver2008 خير

----------


## JSoleymani

ابتدا آنرا در SQL2008 بازیابی نموده و سپس DataBase را Detach نموده و در محیط SQL2008 آنرا Attach نمایید.

----------


## armm1388

> ابتدا آنرا در SQL2008 بازیابی نموده و سپس DataBase را Detach نموده و در محیط SQL2008 آنرا Attach نمایید.


با تشكر از شما
مشكل اين است كه restore   نمي شود.

----------


## ehsan.moolaei

فایلهای mdf و ldf بانکت رونداری؟

----------


## JSoleymani

با عرض پوزش منظور این بود که ابتدا آنرا در SQL2000 بازیابی نموده و سپس DataBase را Detach نموده و در محیط SQL2008 آنرا Attach نمایید.

----------


## ati1674

سلام 
منم نتونستم پایگاه داده ای که در sql server 2000(standard) و سیستمی با ویندوز سرور هست رو restore و یا  حتی attach  کنم.
 سیستم من ویندوز7 نسخه  ultimate هست و  از sql server2005&2008(standard) استفاده کردم .
حتی فایل را یکبار در سیستم دیگری که   sql2005(standard) داشت restrore&attach  کردم (البته ویندوزش سرور است)و دوباره پایگاه داده را detach & backupگیری کردم اما سیستم من این پایگاه داده جدید را هم بازیابی نمیکند اما اگر سیستمم را ریستارت کنم پایگاه داده ای که قبلا فایل در آن restore نمی شد به صورت restoring است.
برای استفاده از این پایگاه داده باید  از چه نسخه ای استفاده کنم؟profeshenel یا interprise  یا.....
ترجیحاً روی سیستم ویندوز7 .
به نظر شما ایراد از سیستم منه؟
متشکرم

----------

